
Miegakure Update End of 2019 - doppp
https://marctenbosch.com/news/2020/01/miegakure-update-end-of-2019/
======
jshevek
This is a marvelous premise, I'm very glad that games like this are getting
made.

"Miegakure [Hide & Reveal] is a game where you navigate a four-dimensional
world to perform miraculous feats and solve puzzles"

